
Can I tell you about the most amazing side business I’ve ever heard of? - koboll
https://twitter.com/KStreetHipster/status/1107335990912434178
======
klenwell
_We had a bank teller who would drive around all the new home construction
areas in town, and take photos of houses under construction, especially in
middle to upper income areas. She did this for a year, with a plan in mind.

...

It was ALL profit, almost zero overhead._

I guess it's a clever concept, especially if you enjoy driving around town
taking photos of homes under construction. But that sounds like a lot of
overhead to me.

On the other, if this was supposed to be a spoof of side-hustle culture...
well done.

------
jalgos_eminator
I could legitimately see middle class homeowners in the suburbs paying for
this. I think my mom would want to buy the pictures, but my dad would talk her
out of it. I don't know why, but it disgusts me that people would pay for
that. There's something about the upper middle class suburbs that bothers me,
and this fits right into that.

~~~
tinco
It disgusts you that people would pay for something they derive pleasure from?

~~~
jalgos_eminator
Yes. Is that so hard to fathom? I think it is the excess of it that gets me,
like people paying for fancy bottled water in places that have very good tap
water. Yeah, they derive pleasure from that "fancy" water, but it disgusts me
nonetheless that they would waste their money on that.

~~~
tinco
It is yeah, the whole idea of middle class is that people have money to spare
on luxury. To me that's the ideal of civilization, where people don't have to
worry (much) about the day to day, and can spend their social credit on the
things they love and derive pleasure from. Whether that's drinking a coffee
with their friends or family, visiting the movie theatre, or looking at
pictures of their home under construction.

